# day 10 of 2 ww, negative feelings creeping in



## TracyH (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi 

Im 10 days into my 2 ww and have been feeling really positive until today.  Ive now started with what feel like AF type pains and have had no sign of implantation bleed. (i know this doesnt mean i will get a bfn but just cant help worrying).  Im due to test on 2nd May.  This time has been different to previous 2 ICSI, seemed to have constant AF pains from transfer both times before.  Had headache for a couple of days but now starting to feel like AF will arrive.  Has anyone felt like AF is definitely going to arrive but got a BFP.  On 1st icsi af arrived day 14 post transfer and the second time was day 11 (which would be tomorrow).  Would be grateful of any reassurance.  Lots of love to you all.

Tracy


----------



## TraceyLouise (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Tracy,

I just wanted to reply as I too am due to test on 2nd May and I thought it was nice to find somebody at the exact same stage as myself. Obviously I can't offer you reasurance on your concerns but I can tell you that I've had no implantation bleeding either but some bad headaches.

I wanted to send you lots of possitive thoughts and good luck for testing on Friday, I know exactly what you are going through    

Love Tracey xXx


----------



## debsy (Oct 2, 2007)

just wanted to say hi to u both,im also testing on 2nd mayxxsending you lots of positive thoughtsxxxits so hard to stay level headed,in my case ive had nateral pregnacy 11yrs ago and i keep waiting for the same symptoms i got then-sore boobies this is my 1st icsi and i did have sore boobs at time of trigger inj then they went,ive also had peroid type pains-day 6,7,and 8,have read of many people getting a positive from feeling they gonna come on,at the end of the day we have done all that we possibly can to keep embies snug and warm,its down to nature,wishing you both every best wishes for positives on fridayxluv debxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hiya all my test day 29th april. convinced im not preg no af pains blood or nausea or anything   fingers crossed for a miracle for us all


----------



## jadeline (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello ladies: 

I am also due to test on May 02, I do have to say that I just did a hpt and today and it returned negative, everyone is telling me I am testing way too early and that is the reason for my negative. I will keep my fingers crossed. I had 4 embies transfered on the 17th of march, 2 days after egg collection 1 with 2 cell 3 with 3 cells, can anyone tell me if that would be considered good quality ?


----------



## TracyH (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks so much for your replys. Its so nice to hear from people who are experiencing the same thing.

Maybe the headaches are a good thing Tracey as i never had this with my previous 2 transfers.  AF pains do keep coming and going, so one minute i think it hasnt worked and when they go i am hopeful, i forgot what a rollercoaster it was.  

Im not going to think of testing early - on the first transfer i started to think about testing and AF arrived. 

Thanks again for all your replys and kind thoughts. Hope we all get a 

Wishing you all lots of luck and    

Tracy


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello i tested on this past Thursday the 24th and received BFP.  I didn't have any implantation bleeding just af like pain.  I had transfer on Monday the 14th and cramped on Thursday alot more on Friday and then again on Sunday at 3am.  It woke me up.  i still have cramps off and on but that 's about it so everyone is different.  You don't always have implantation bleeding.  Good luck


----------



## asdash (Apr 8, 2003)

I am also due to test on 2nd May and going slowly mad here - tested this morning and got a negative, trying to tell myself it is too early but have had a positive this early before (twins) Have got a headache though - I normally get a migrane pre-af so convinced it is all over.

We have already made the desicion this will be our last cycle so taking it hard

Andrea


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm due to test 2nd May also (seems a popular test date!) and got a BFN this morning.    I'm only 12dpo though, FET on a natural cycle so if I go to the 2nd, I'll be 17dpo.    Only 9dpFET so maybe too early.  Well, af always shows 13-14dpo so I guess I'll have some idea by tuesday! 
I  have been pregnant twice before, first time lost the baby at 14 weeks and didn't get BFP until 15dpIUI and second time got a BFP 11dp3dt but it was really, really faint - hcg level was 56 that day.    
Its so hard to keep the positive thoughts, I know, can't say anything to help just best of luck    

Marie xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

jadeline - 8 cell is the best i believe but there are also different grades eg grade 1 being the best. My professor said to me that "you can put the best quality embryo in it doesnt mean it will take, or you could put a different cell embryo in and your body takes to it" so its which one your body accepts, its all down to (ruddy) nature (again!).  hope that makes sense   good luck hun         

tracyh - fingers crossed for you hun    im starting to think im a no as have no symptoms at all           


latlasan - not had any af like pain? lord knows whats going on" down there"! Congratulations on your gorgeous BFP! nice to know it CAN work    


asdash - im going bit bonkers myself! you are testing too early dont put yourself through it! theres a test date for a reason! its difficult because you are comaring it to your previous positives (me too) which is enevitable but each pregnancy can be completeley different (my mum says!) im not surprised you are having a hard time if youve decided its your last tx. i will send lots positive vibes and hope you get BFP                  


marielou - what you testing for now?! again you are like me comparing this to other pregnancies but they can all be different. im so sorry about your losses   you ahve been through so much   Just a waiting game which is a bit cruel isnt it?  hope you get your bfp


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Hi Tracey and everyone else testing on the same day !!
Guess what........So am I !!  Tracey, I have been feeling the same pains as you.  Crampy feeling in my stomach and a headache this morning,also feel a bit light headed so I have just made some bread and covered the crust with peanut butter !!  Awful I know.  My DH has hidden my HPT's so I will not be tempted.  Good luck to everyone on the nightmare journey and lets hope we all reach the end with what we deserve.  I actually feel quite positive today so I will send the thoughts out to all.  x
BG


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hello 

Just leaving you the link to the 2ww testers thread....you are all very welcome to come and join everyone chatting there while they wait 
*
APR/MAY 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX......Part 2:*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=137459.210

Good luck everyone       

Lizzy xxx


----------



## jadeline (Apr 21, 2008)

Today something weird is happening! please can anyone tell me if this is a good sign? 

I went ahead and tried to insert the cyclogest before bed as usual and found the entrance of my vagina pretty tight and closed. It is not dry and is not normal it looks like inflamated. Should I be concerned or is that one of the early symptoms that some of us can get when preggo? I got to say I am about to hit myself with this bat on the head LOL >>> 

Help please!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

jadeline

sorry cant advisem but think you should call the nurse and check


----------



## asdash (Apr 8, 2003)

How is everyone doing - I tested again this morning and still negative BUT I only had some very light spotting this morning - I usually start much sooner and heavier than this so I am still trying to be optamistic but not always succeeding !!

Andrea


----------



## BG (May 23, 2006)

Hi Andrea,
I am due to test Sat, I have been having a dark discharge and AF pains for 2 days now and I was told by a very unsimpathetic nurse that I should prepare myself for a negative result and that this is my period starting !!  I did a test today which was negative.  I have gone from being totally devistated to really angry.  I am trying to stay positive, my last BFP was a neg on day 14 but BFP on day 15, so hang in there, your not alone !!!
BG


----------



## debsy (Oct 2, 2007)

omg omg just got BFP!!so happy,just want to wish everyone else best wishes for todays tests and believe in your dreams,i kissed the test stick and prayed for miricle as i dont have sore boobies and was so trying to keep the faith so im sending you all wishes for your miricle tooxxxxxbest wishes and lots of babydust


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

congrats debsy on your bfp


----------



## TracyH (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi all

Tested last night and got a   , in total shock, just cant believe it.  Had hardly no symptoms, no sign of implantation or no sore (.) (.)  and had AF pains on and off, felt a bit sick yesterday morning and this morning but thats about all really.  Hope all your dreams come true.

Hope you all get on ok with your tests, many congratulations Debsy on your BFP.  

lots of love and take care

Tracy


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

congrats tracey on your bfp


----------



## debsy (Oct 2, 2007)

just wanted to send big hugs to those who got negatives,send you all the positives in the world for future happiness xxxxfeel for you 
congratulations to tracy-wow we be due on same day!!keep me posted on how your doing,its g8 to know someone on same day,its weird though today ive been having sure signs like feelin i was gonna be sick and eating vegetables and gravy for breakfast!!lol,been very tired today and put on 4lb so hoping it may mean twins as i tested with hpt dont know me levels but got scan 19th may so know then-whens your first scan?xxbest of luck with everything and like i say stay in touchxxdebs


----------



## TracyH (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Debs

I still cant believe it can you, I must admit ive never been so happy to feel sick - it reminds me that it worked. Ive got my scan on 21st May. Will keep you up to date and you let me know how you are getting on.  Take care and congratulations again.

Love Tracy  XXXXX

Lots of     to all of you on your 2ww


----------

